# Involuntary swallowing at night



## Jamiebeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Has this ever happened to anyone? I start to fall asleep, and then I am jerked awake by swallowing. It doesn't involve my tongue, just my throat. I only get it when I'm nauseous. I suffer from GERD and gastritis, but am not taking medication for either. This is driving me crazy, because it's interfering with my ability to get a good night's sleep.


----------

